# Mechanical Pencil Love



## Fynn

I am an Engineer by occupation. I have had a professional use for mechanical pencils for a very long time now. As a reward to myself when I entered engineering school I bought a Rotring 600 0.7mm mechanical pencil. It was stolen by the unscrupulous just before I graduated. I have recently replaced it with a black version, but was shocked at the fact that it was discontinued. I got a great deal on the bay, but will not be replacing it at the rates they are now going for. Below is a stolen picture...









So the search for a replacement that is in current production (and likely to stay that way) and doesn't cost an arm and a leg is on. I started by ordering the Pentel Graphgear 1000 in a 0.7mm lead.








For good measure I also ordered a Graphgear 500.








And because I wanted to hedge my bets I ordered a Pilot S10 just in case.








I was looking at the Ohto Super Promecha but couldn't find it in the 0.7mm lead size I prefer on the site I was ordering all this from. Maybe I will pick one up later...








So there you have it, my buying spree. Anyone have any advice on "professional" mechanical pencils I might have missed?


----------



## Fynn

I realize now that I forgot to mention the pencil that I carry in my pocket to jot notes in my little Moleskine pocket book. The semi famous Pilot vanishing point. It only comes in a 0.5 mm lead size ( I would prefer a 0.7) but I don't worry about losing it or poking holes in my pocket.

The Vanishing Point









The Moleskine notebook (pocket sized)

















And for hazard duty in at work in the plant (not in my office) I use the Pentel Sharp 207. It is an indestructible workhorse. However, I couldn't find a decent picture on the web. Its the plastic blue 0.7 mm version.

So there you have it, the "Full Pencil Monty".


----------



## 04lund2025

Great looking pencil collection! :thanks for sharing.

Also, check your email.

Sandra and Stephen


----------



## lastwinj

have you tried a Pentel PG1505?










or a Graph1000?










you might also like the Pentel TechnicaX:










Germ


----------



## Fynn

Thanks! The PG1505 looks like it is right up my alley:-!


----------



## gigfy

Interesting post! I just realized that I have had a weird connection to my KOH-I-NOOR Rapidomatic 5635 since I first purchased it while I was in Engineering school. I love that pencil!










I have the white one (0.5mm) and I treat it like a family heirloom! :-!

Cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Fynn

KOH-I-NOOR, hmmm. I hadn't considered them.... I will have to do a little searching...:thanks


----------



## DW-5600E

Here's my mech pencil, as part of my Parker Classic Set. :-!


----------



## Fynn

Very classic DW, I keep walking by those in the store. Maybe I should stop and have a closer look.


----------



## watchNoob

One other option you might consider is a Caran D'Ache mechanical:








They're more targeted toward writing than drafting, but they have nice feel and a smooth lead mechanism.


----------



## [email protected]

I love the Koh-I-Noors; I believe they have only just started manufacturing them again; they've been selling the 0.3mm, 0.7mm and 0.9mm out of stock, but ran out of the 0.5mm because that's the most popular width. The 0.5mm are hard as hell to find, but I found one at a music supply store of all places.


----------



## cwaff

I normally use a Parker Jotter but have just lost it. It's been my long-time favourite and I'm finding it hard to pick up a replacement with a plastic barrel (which I find gives better grip than the metal Parker Jotter). I also have a Filofax pencil (like the size but bad tip wobble - grrr!) and a Pentel Graphgear 1000.

Having read some reviews, I've just ordered one of these online:

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pentel_Kerry_Pencil.html

Anybody in the US should be able to get it much cheaper. They seem to be really expensive in the UK, even ignoring the weak dollar.

I'm hopeful that it will live up to the reviews:

http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.com/2006/02/pentel-sharp-kerry-p1035-mechanical.html (How many pencil reviews?!!)

http://pigpog.com/node/1643

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DW-5600E

Fynn said:


> Very classic DW, I keep walking by those in the store. Maybe I should stop and have a closer look.


The pen and pencil in the Parker Classic Set is quite thin, which might come as a surprise.

If you can, get a "hands on" look before you buy. If it's too thin for your tastes, the Parker Jotter Set is a bigger(thicker) version of the Classic Set. :-!


----------



## Eric L.

Fynn said:


> I realize now that I forgot to mention the pencil that I carry in my pocket to jot notes in my little Moleskine pocket book. The semi famous Pilot vanishing point. It only comes in a 0.5 mm lead size ( I would prefer a 0.7) but I don't worry about losing it or poking holes in my pocket.
> 
> The Vanishing Point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moleskine notebook (pocket sized)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for hazard duty in at work in the plant (not in my office) I use the Pentel Sharp 207. It is an indestructible workhorse. However, I couldn't find a decent picture on the web. Its the plastic blue 0.7 mm version.
> 
> So there you have it, the "Full Pencil Monty".


I never thought I'd visit this forum, having been reading the watch forums here for years now - but that Pilot pencil shown above is one I've been using for at least ten years now - its my favorite pencil of all time - the vanishing tip is excellent, and the click is solid.


----------



## lastwinj

definintely checkout daves mechanical pencils. he has very good information, IMO. I helped him with the model name of his favorite pencil.

My pencil blog is in his links section. Germ's pencils.


germ


----------



## Fynn

I had found Dave's pencil site when I started my search. It is a great resource. I had even checked out the link to "Germ's Pencils", another helpful spot.

I find it both amusing and intriguing that so many watch folks are also pencil folks!|>


----------



## emeijer007

Hi, I like pencils as well. In the Rolex Movement Movie on their site, they show this pencil.










I did some research and found out it is this piece










In the movie they use the yellow 9 mm version










But I orderered the 5 mm because I use it for writing not for drawing.










I use a Rotring Tikky 2 0.5 by the way. Not a very nice piece that I found in the companies office supplies. It will retire soon and go into the trash can as soon as the Graphlet 500 arrives.


----------



## Fynn

I almost pulled the trigger on the graphlet, then I found the Graphgrear 1000 and was swayed.

However, the rolex tie in is upping the cool factor:-!


----------



## CycloneFever

I have to second the KOH-I-NOOR. I have both that and the Rotring 600 in 0.5 and they're virtually the same pencil with different materials of construction. I wouldn't be shocked to learn that they are in fact somehow related.


----------



## CycloneFever

CycloneFever said:


> I have to second the KOH-I-NOOR. I have both that and the Rotring 600 in 0.5 and they're virtually the same pencil with different materials of construction. I wouldn't be shocked to learn that they are in fact somehow related.


Well, I did a little checking and I don't have the Rotring like I thought. It is in fact a KOH-I-NOOR. 5640 to be exact. And it is in fact a duplicate of the Rotring 600.


----------



## Fynn

CycloneFever said:


> Well, I did a little checking and I don't have the Rotring like I thought. It is in fact a KOH-I-NOOR. 5640 to be exact. And it is in fact a duplicate of the Rotring 600.


WOW! Is this an "in production" model?


----------



## CycloneFever

Fynn said:


> WOW! Is this an "in production" model?


I don't think so. I saw one reference that called it 'super rare'. You can however still find the 5635 (0.5mm) plastic barrel version still in production I believe. And now you've got another model number to search so that should at least double your chances of getting a 600 or at least a look-alike.


----------



## CycloneFever

Hmmm. I can't seem to find a 5635, although you can get the 0.3, 0.7, and 0.9 versions here.

Also saw a 5640 that sold on the bay for $140! It was in M/NM condition with box though. My pencil is definitely not in that condition and I have no idea what became of the box.


----------



## Rxq

lastwinj said:


> you might also like the Pentel TechnicaX:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germ


These are the best. I've picked up a couple for about $2 each and gave some to friends. I'm still using mine back from two years ago. The decals on it have almost faded away, yet this pencil still writes very well.


----------



## Johnny J

Wow, glad I am not alone.. I know lots of fountain pen enthusiasts byt not mechanical pencils. Current favorite is te 7mm Duofold big red pencil that I found at Honolulu Pen


----------



## geogecko

Wow, interesting to see this thread. I had a Rotring 600 in school too, and it was also stolen, loved that pencil. I have one of the Kerry's still too, the black one, the plastic scratches after a while from removing/replacing the cap so much, but its a handy pocket sized piece.

I, as someone else said before, that the Pilot Vanishing Point is probably my all time favorite, for general purpose use. At $11, it won't break the bank if one walks off (I have 3 or 4 of them between work and home).

I have the Super Promecha that you show the picture of, although, I do not think it is sold anymore in that version, the new one has no needle length adjustment (dial nearest the lead). The dial up near the middle adjusts the amount of lead that is advanced with each click of the tail cap, which is handy. It is a VERY heavy pencil, which doesn't get much use from me, but I have started using it again, and it is an attention getter, for sure. *EDIT* I see that the needle length adjustment is now part of the grip twisting feature. What the dial near the lead did, was preset the needle length, then you could retract it with the grip. Now, it relies on you checking the length as you unretract the needle. Not much different I guess, but with the preset, it was a lot faster, and did not require you to look at it as you were unretracting it.*

I recently discovered the Moleskine note pads as well, a bit on the expensive side, but they are nice.

As for a source, I've used www.jetpens.com several times now for the ones I have now, they have decent prices, and ship quickly.


----------



## Brick

gigfy said:


> Interesting post! I just realized that I have had a weird connection to my KOH-I-NOOR Rapidomatic 5635 since I first purchased it while I was in Engineering school. I love that pencil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the white one (0.5mm) and I treat it like a family heirloom! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> gigfy


Anyone know where I can find a .5mm? It seems like they're sold out everywhere. Thanks for any help.


----------



## heb

Hello Flynn,

Six months ago I order the first two Pentel pencils your showed (except in .5mm and with 2H lead).

I love the Graphgear but not so much the 500. I have a couple Rotrings and dislike both.

heb



Fynn said:


> I am an Engineer by occupation. I have had a professional use for mechanical pencils for a very long time now. As a reward to myself when I entered engineering school I bought a Rotring 600 0.7mm mechanical pencil. It was stolen by the unscrupulous just before I graduated. I have recently replaced it with a black version, but was shocked at the fact that it was discontinued. I got a great deal on the bay, but will not be replacing it at the rates they are now going for. Below is a stolen picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the search for a replacement that is in current production (and likely to stay that way) and doesn't cost an arm and a leg is on. I started by ordering the Pentel Graphgear 1000 in a 0.7mm lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For good measure I also ordered a Graphgear 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I wanted to hedge my bets I ordered a Pilot S10 just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Ohto Super Promecha but couldn't find it in the 0.7mm lead size I prefer on the site I was ordering all this from. Maybe I will pick one up later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, my buying spree. Anyone have any advice on "professional" mechanical pencils I might have missed?


----------



## HenryLouis

So there aren't anymore rotring mechanical pencils?


----------



## GregNYC

Fynn,

I've tried or owned most of the ones I've seen so far in this thread, including the Ohto Super Promecha. There's one pencil I havent seen here yet, and it's the one that I like to use more than most (the Rotring comes the closest). And when you consider the ~ $13 price, for me it can't be beat -- Alvin Draftmatic, available in .3, .5, .7, and .9mm. They have a slightly rubberized barrel, color-coded by lead width. I'm particularly pleased with the knurling. Not to coarse, and not too shallow. Just right for my fingers - it feels superbly engineered for its purpose. , with the most refined and grippy knurling I've ever felt. The action is solid and the pen doesn't rattle like the much more expensive Ohto. I've been using them for years!


----------



## azutjw

Hi all - I know I'm way tardy for this thread, but I just found out I'm down to my last 5637, and I've been trying to find more...not much luck. I'm a Mechanical Engineer (machine design and aerospace), started in 1976 as a draftsman. Pentel sized-lead pencils were brand-new then, and not acceptable for academic drafting. In 1985, in Phoenix, I discovered the Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic, which had the shoulder from technical pens so it could be used in a compass. I bought 4 of each size: one for hand lettering, one for line work, one set for graphite and one set for that nasty plastic we used on mylar originals. The .7 mm is the one I use most, and of course since the advent of CAD (ca. 1987) I've had to do less and less manual drafting. I've still got a Mayline oak board with a Vemco machine on it, but I haven't done any real drafting for at least 10 years. It's sooo much easier to model it in 3D... Anyhow, I've kept using the .7 mm for general writing, and over time they got lost (stolen? dunno), and I've had one that died from plastic fatigue at the knurl-barrel interface. After spending 2 hrs on the web and not finding any for sale - this board was on my third page of hits from Google - I guess I'd better put all my Koh-I-Noors away, like my Faber-Castell TG pen set and my K&E instrument set, and get a mess of the Bic super-cheapos for daily use. Thanks to everybody, it's been entertaining and informative. Of course, if someone knows where I could pick up a couple original 5637 Rapidomatics, let me know...TTFN


----------



## meta4ick

azutjw said:


> Hi all - I know I'm way tardy for this thread, but I just found out I'm down to my last 5637, and I've been trying to find more...not much luck. I'm a Mechanical Engineer (machine design and aerospace), started in 1976 as a draftsman. Pentel sized-lead pencils were brand-new then, and not acceptable for academic drafting. In 1985, in Phoenix, I discovered the Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic, which had the shoulder from technical pens so it could be used in a compass. I bought 4 of each size: one for hand lettering, one for line work, one set for graphite and one set for that nasty plastic we used on mylar originals. The .7 mm is the one I use most, and of course since the advent of CAD (ca. 1987) I've had to do less and less manual drafting. I've still got a Mayline oak board with a Vemco machine on it, but I haven't done any real drafting for at least 10 years. It's sooo much easier to model it in 3D... Anyhow, I've kept using the .7 mm for general writing, and over time they got lost (stolen? dunno), and I've had one that died from plastic fatigue at the knurl-barrel interface. After spending 2 hrs on the web and not finding any for sale - this board was on my third page of hits from Google - I guess I'd better put all my Koh-I-Noors away, like my Faber-Castell TG pen set and my K&E instrument set, and get a mess of the Bic super-cheapos for daily use. Thanks to everybody, it's been entertaining and informative. Of course, if someone knows where I could pick up a couple original 5637 Rapidomatics, let me know...TTFN


http://www.anythingcrafts.com/maprodspecs.php?sku=5804637


----------



## daryllwin

How about this one? I know it isn't that expensive but I just love it!

Pilot's "The Shaker"

http://images.google.com.sg/imgland...z6-WeDQ&um=1&safe=off&sa=N&tbs=isch:1&start=3


----------



## xevious

A really great mechanical pencil is the Pentel Mechanica. It came in 0.3mm and 0.5mm lead sizes. Instead of a retractable tip, a metal sheath would extend out over the tip by rotating the knurled grip.










Unfortunately, the vintage mechanical pencil market has come to recognize this MP, so the prices are rather high. Dave's Mechanical Pencil Blog has some nice photos of it (one borrowed above).

For some higher resolution photos, including one of the protective sheath extended, visit ILovePencil.

I also have a weakness for Pilot's stainless steel striped pencils. They are rather thin, but the quality is superb. And of course, they look terrific, especially when teamed up with one of their steel striped fountain pens or ballpoints.


----------



## kenls

Fynn said:


> I am an Engineer by occupation. I have had a professional use for mechanical pencils for a very long time now. As a reward to myself when I entered engineering school I bought a Rotring 600 0.7mm mechanical pencil. It was stolen by the unscrupulous just before I graduated. I have recently replaced it with a black version, but was shocked at the fact that it was discontinued. I got a great deal on the bay, but will not be replacing it at the rates they are now going for. Below is a stolen picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the search for a replacement that is in current production (and likely to stay that way) and doesn't cost an arm and a leg is on. I started by ordering the Pentel Graphgear 1000 in a 0.7mm lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For good measure I also ordered a Graphgear 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I wanted to hedge my bets I ordered a Pilot S10 just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Ohto Super Promecha but couldn't find it in the 0.7mm lead size I prefer on the site I was ordering all this from. Maybe I will pick one up later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it, my buying spree. Anyone have any advice on "professional" mechanical pencils I might have missed?


Hi

First post in his forum and its about a pencil!! I have an OHTO Super Promecha and use it on a daily basis. Its superb. Got mine from Cult Pens

I'm a little confused though as, after a little search, there appears to be 2 models of the "Super" the P and the S. Any suggestions?

Ken


----------



## Admira

I found some more from KOH-I-NOOR:




​


----------



## Benjamin Chin

http://www.faber-castell.de/13421/P...nical-pencils/TK-Fine-VARIO-L/index_news.aspx


----------



## MoonDogJerry

Hello. I am also an engineer and have used pencils most of my life. I recently became a wood worker so I started making pens and pencils. Here are a few of my collection.


----------



## STEELINOX

Here's my fav, its gotta do multi task !


----------



## Blame

Best pencil I ever used - Staedtler Mars Micrograph F









But I recently bought a Caran d'Ache Ecridor XS Retro









And some Pentel Ain's as per recommendation on Dave's Mechanical Pencils! They're pretty good - haven't broken one yet!


----------



## klmken

My vote is for the Ohto Super Promecha...bought the whole set for $120....
Ken


----------



## Fynn

About 2 years ago, I started this thread. I guess I should update you on how these guys have held up.

I started out using the Fancy looking Graphgear 1000. It wrote really well and had a very comfortable grip. The fact that the tip was retractable was a significant plus in my mind. Overall a well balance mechanical pencil that I enjoyed writing with. Unfortunately, there was one HUGE flaw. The clip on the pen is also part of the mechanism that keeps the tip extended. After less than a year the sprin on the clip suffered a fatigue failure, rendering the whole shooting match useless. I didn't replace it.

I then switched to the smooth looking Pilot. It wrote well, but the gnurling was not agressive enough, requiring a hand numbing death grip to use. Add to that the fact that the knurling is pressure fit to a rubber/plastic piece into the upper assembly, and you don't have a robust item. The whole thing barely holds together after only a months use. Anotheer one on the do not buy list.

However, there is hope. Enter the utilitarian Pentel Graphgear 500. This simple unit is knurled just right, slightly finer than the old rotring. The gnurling sits slightly proud of the hexagonal shaft, so it is not as secure a desk sitter as the rotring, but the clip does the job just as well. With over a year of continuous service, it is a solid as the day it came out of the box. I highly recommend it. I might pick up a couple of spares (for under 10 bucks a pop this doesn't hurt), but i don't see this one failing - ever.

I might pick up a koh-i-noor if I run across one, but I have a solid unit in service with the 500.

;-)


----------



## Bisquitlips

Not really a "mechanical", but a pencil nevertheless.

One of my favorites!


----------



## sween1911

This is a cool thread. Brings back memories... 

When I attended Temple University in Philadelphia, I lived with my Aunt and Uncle, cousin, and grandmother. I stumbled on a Koh-i-noor mechanical pencil in a drawer and asked about it. It was my Uncle's when he was an engineer, and he gave it to me. It was very cool, I carried it and used it non-stop during classes until it broke, cracked in half in the middle from carrying it around and usage. I epoxied it, glued it, did my best but it did not survive. I have a similar pencil now, love the checkered metal grip on the barrel, but I always remember that original Koh-i-noor I had.


----------



## akonpittbull

Great pencil model, I must say. I love to write with the mechanical pencil because it can give you the extra effects to your hand writing. thats why the hand writing Shawn in the picture is really great.


----------



## akonpittbull

Parker jotter is my favorite brand because it is most comfortable in my hand and at the same time the hand writing is looking great by that pen. The mechanical pencil is really mechanical. I love that.


----------



## sci

I use KOH-I-NOOR's, but mechanical lead holders 5201 and 5900 models (so called Versatils). I like 2.0mm, because you can write on a plain paper on soft surface without risk to tear it. The lead never breaks and the "consumption" of the lead is quite low. For everyday notes it is perfect and the 2.0mm (and thicker) pencils have very robust construction on the mechanics, I wasn't able to break any till now (even as a child in the school). The solid metal body seems well balanced and it is not necessary to add too much additional pressure (to HB and softer at least) to write comfortable.


----------



## gorms230

This is a Staedtler Graphite 925 25. Anyone have any experience with this pencil?


----------



## gorms230

This is a Staedtler Graphite 925 25. Anyone have any experience with this pencil?


----------



## turban1

it's all about that delicious knurled steel,isn't it? any fountain pens with knurled steel apart from the late, lamented rotring 600?


----------



## photoshooter

Wow, this is one long running thread!
It doesn't surprise me that WIS types also like mechanical pencils. I've always loved the knurled grips and still have a few Staedtlers around. I'm an artist of sorts so I mostly doodle and scribble ideas. Recently I treated myself to a Zebra Tect. So I traded knurled metal for rubber rings. Goes well with dive watches too  It's 0.5 and was a very reasonable $15.


----------



## spvwolfy

*I too have a "thing" for mechanical pencils.*


----------



## Xaltotun

Well, I HAD to just chime in.

A few weeks ago, I broke the barrel of the Koh-I-Noor 5635 that I had since 1998, the same pencil which carried me through Industrial Design School. I was devastated! :-(

So in the search for a replacement, I remembered that I loved Rotring pencils also. So in the past two weeks, I went ballistic on Rotring mechanical pencils. Here is what I have purchased (not received yet!):
- 2 X Rotring 300 0.5mm black (modern)

- 1 X Rotring 500 0.5mm black (modern long inscription on barrel)
- 1 X Rotring 500 0.35mm silver (modern long inscription on barrel)

- 2 X Rotring 600 0.5mm silver (modern - simple 0.5 inscription)
- 2 X Rotring 600 0.5mm black (modern - simple 0.5 inscription)
- 1 X Rotring 600 0.5mm black (older long inscription NO GOLD)

- 1 X Rotring Rapid Pro 0.5mm silver (modern)
- 1 X Rotring Rapid Pro 0.5mm black (modern)

- 1 X Rotring 800 0.5mm chrome / modern? long inscription with GOLD accents
- 1 X Rotring 800 0.5mm black / modern? long inscription with GOLD accents

- 1 X Koh-I-Noor Rapidomatic 5633 0.3mm red (80's, Japan)
​
Also, today, I was able to pick up a replacement Koh-I-Noor exactly as mine, for $46 (ouch!).

Next step, an Ohto Promecha top of the line, maybe. :think:

And more Rotring pens, of course!


----------



## zeljan

0.3, 0.5 and 0.7

.For a long period of time it was Rotring 0.5 actually during my study (mechanical engineer)..

Recently 0.7 Faber Castell, expensive toy, received it as a gift, enjoy writing with "Graf von F-C" like it very much !.

BRG

Zeljan


----------



## beetlebaileys

I am getting my pen-fix from pencils.jp
Hope they get here soon!


----------



## Wellington

Anyone have any experience with the rotring rapid pro? Im looking at picking one up.


----------



## arr

Two of my favorites, both from Pilot.

First, the S20. Perfect weight, and fits the hand perfectly.










I also have the ballpoint S20, which is fantastic.

Next, my new favorite, the Pilot HAT 3SR-DS. This one features a revolutionary design that automaticlly advances the lead. You never have to re-click the button (until you use up that particular piece of lead). Great grip and perfect weight, too. Beautiful design as well. The pencil point mechanism reteracts into the body of the pencil, so you don't put a hole through your pocket.


----------



## devo

Thanks for some great suggestions and reviews. I have put in a little order to try some of those that you all liked the best.

How about opinions on leads? Are there any leftys or artists that have opinions on leads which are most resistant to smearing?


----------



## OrangeSport

I love mechanical pencils, and I use them daily at work.

Here are the three I use the most:
























(The gold finished model is a pencil, the platinum is a ball point).


----------



## Gundark

I posted this on another thread, but I think it bears repeating here due to the topic. The SPOKE mechanical pencil is an interesting looking one. Body machined from 6061 aluminum. It's a Kickstarter project, pledging start at $27 (reasonable for a re-usable mechanical pencil, especially with such a unique design), so if interested, check it out but better pledge soon--it ends in 4 days.

SPOKE Mechanical Pencil by Brian Conti - Kickstarter


----------



## Luke_L

The Rotring 600 is one of my favourite pen/pencil sets. The fountain pens have always been a joy to use. I know it is long time since this thread was started but you can actually still get the 600 mechical pencil for a decent price from Cult Pens_ rotring 600 Drafting Pencil - Cult Pens. _Used one all the way through university and lost it a few weeks before finishing which really disappointed me. Having tried a handful a of different drafting pencils I never found any I liked using as much and I finally ordered another 600 few months ago, very pleased with it. Now if I only could source a sliver fountain pen with a fine nib.

Another mechanical pencil I'm big fan of is Worther Slight. Not a normal drafting pencil but I really like it.


----------



## Lawrence.

I always write with mechanical pencils, my handwriting is too fine for anything else.

I literally have a bunch of pencils but the one's I use most frequently are my Rotring 600 and Pentel Q1000. (And a Caran d'Ache fixpencil )

Some notes taken with the Q1000.


----------



## David Woo

anyone tried one of the new rotating core pencils? they sound interesting:
Uni Kuru Toga Roulette Model Auto Lead Rotation Mechanical Pencil - 0.5 mm - Silver Body - JetPens.com


----------



## Uwe W.

David Woo said:


> anyone tried one of the new rotating core pencils?


It does look very interesting indeed, but I don't think it's all that new. They're fairly inexpensive too; I'll have to order one just to try it out, but I wonder if there are other companies like Rotring making pencils with this feature?


----------



## Lawrence.

I have a few, don't like them all that much, but that's because after years of writing with a mechanical pencil I automatically turn the pencil after every word and thus countering the system.

If you can keep yourself from doing that it works great, but the pencils them self are not that great, the feel a bit cheap with a wacky balance.


----------



## Benny P

David Woo said:


> anyone tried one of the new rotating core pencils? they sound interesting:
> Uni Kuru Toga Roulette Model Auto Lead Rotation Mechanical Pencil - 0.5 mm - Silver Body - JetPens.com


I bought the cheap one just to try out the "movement". I like it so much that I ordered the more expensive Roulette model. If I have a lot to write, I enjoy it more than my P205 and Kerry Sharp. Definitely the favorite in my (small) collection. 
I should note that I write in capital print (from the military), so the mechanism fits my writing style perfectly. Also, if you are drafting or sketching, a solid sleeved pencil (like the 205) will probably be better.


----------



## David Woo

Mine should be here next week, and I'll see.


----------



## D N Ravenna

David Woo said:


> Mine should be here next week, and I'll see.


Well please do post about it! I no longer use pencils, but have kept all of my Pentels (sp?) just in case! ;-)

Would love to hear about this little marvel.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Nycteris

Lawrence. said:


> I always write with mechanical pencils, my handwriting is too fine for anything else.


I'm the exact same way; even 0.7mm pencils feel like a ballpoint pen; almost every math teacher I've had has complimented me on my writing and graphs too. Used to have a Sensa pencil through high school which got stolen in college within the first three weeks but I've replaced it with a Rotring 600 and using it for the last few years, especially with Sensas being discontinued and going for $100+ on ebay:


----------



## David Woo

well, it showed up today, from jet pens, got the roulette model in gun metal, very nice looking pencil. Compared to my J Madrid pen it weighs next to nothing.
I've only written a bit with it, very smooth and easy to write. I wonder if part of that is the special graphite compound they use. I can't feel anything rotating but I'm just writing as I normally do, a bit fast, and all caps, no cursive. But the lead seems to be sharp all the time and it's doing well, so I guess the rotating action is working.
I'll do a bit more writing at work tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## Uwe W.

Have to ask for photos...

My idea of what "gunmetal" should look like doesn't match with the images on the Jet website.


----------



## Benny P

Nycteris said:


> I'm the exact same way; even 0.7mm pencils feel like a ballpoint pen; almost every math teacher I've had has complimented me on my writing and graphs too. Used to have a Sensa pencil through high school which got stolen in college within the first three weeks but I've replaced it with a Rotring 600 and using it for the last few years, especially with Sensas being discontinued and going for $100+ on ebay:


Those are some really clean graphs!


----------



## David Woo

a few quick snaps of the roulette: the lower portion is machined aluminum with a flat black finish, and the upper feels lighter and has a metallic gun metal finish. I notice that the 0.5 lead, after writing, still has the slanted point.
The infeed port has a small hole in which to feed the replacement lead, but that makes it difficult to remove the leads to try something different, a small minus.


----------



## Uwe W.

Thanks for the update. I'm surprised that it doesn't use the same material throughout its length. Is the upper half still a metal or a plastic? The photos make it look like plastic to me.


----------



## David Woo

my guess is plastic, it's lighter than the bottom piece, maybe for better balance while writing.


----------



## Redsnake

A great thread! BTW, where do you US members order online? Cult Pens - The widest range of pens, pencils and refills on the planet! not sure where this dealer is or how they ship to the US. Doing currency exchanges are not any fun for me... 

Thanks,


----------



## Uwe W.

Redsnake said:


> not sure where this dealer is or how they ship to the US. Doing currency exchanges are not any fun for me...


Usually if you click on the "Contact" or "About" tabs in a website reveals the vendor's location, which in this case is the United Kingdom. Currency exchanges are nothing to worry about if you use a credit card or PayPal as those services look after it for you. If you want to know roughly how much something will cost you when looking at a foreign currency, try using XE.com's simple to use currency exchange calculator.


----------



## zircular

By random chance I happened upon the basic Kuru Toga pencil in Staples last weekend and couldn't resist. I really like it so far. The mechanism seems to be a little sensitive to writing angle, but it works well for me. I'm an apocalyptic lead breaker (probably half my 0.5mm lead that I feed into my Cross Tech 3 flies across the room) yet I haven't had a single break with this system over pages and pages of note taking this week. I have also noticed that it works better (rotation better matches lead wear/"chiseling") with my usual Pentel 2H lead than the softer HB that came with the pencil. The optimum grade probably depends on how much pressure one uses. I do notice the slight movement of the tip, but it doesn't seem to have an impact on my writing.

Naturally, I couldn't help but order a Roulette since I'm a sucker for knurled aluminum.


----------



## Benny P

zircular said:


> By random chance I happened upon the basic Kuru Toga pencil in Staples last weekend and couldn't resist. I really like it so far. The mechanism seems to be a little sensitive to writing angle, but it works well for me. I'm an apocalyptic lead breaker (probably half my 0.5mm lead that I feed into my Cross Tech 3 flies across the room) yet I haven't had a single break with this system over pages and pages of note taking this week. I have also noticed that it works better (rotation better matches lead wear/"chiseling") with my usual Pentel 2H lead than the softer HB that came with the pencil. The optimum grade probably depends on how much pressure one uses. I do notice the slight movement of the tip, but it doesn't seem to have an impact on my writing.
> 
> Naturally, I couldn't help but order a Roulette since I'm a sucker for knurled aluminum.


Similar experience for me. Got my Roulette about a week ago, and is now my favorite pencil. Definite upgrade from the basic.


----------



## xevious

So would you guys say this Kuru Toga rotating point technology has revolutionized the mechanical pencil, making all others before it obsolete?

I don't draft much with these beauties these days, but I enjoy jotting around with them from time to time:








And this multi-pen is a favorite, combining both ballpoint(x2) and mechanical pencil:


----------



## Lawrence.

xevious said:


> So would you guys say this Kuru Toga rotating point technology has revolutionized the mechanical pencil, making all others before it obsolete?


Definitely not.


----------



## zircular

xevious said:


> So would you guys say this Kuru Toga rotating point technology has revolutionized the mechanical pencil, making all others before it obsolete?


I wouldn't go that far. I think it's a clever solution to a problem that some people have and some people don't. That depends entirely on your writing style.


----------



## xevious

Alas the love... does not reward the wallet. It does so for the eyes, though.


----------



## heb

xevious said:


> Alas the love... does not reward the wallet. It does so for the eyes, though.


Pilot was the first and remains the best maker of .5 mm mechanical pencils. Unfortunately, your depicted collection does not include their absolute best one -- the famous P205. 
I bet you have many but just didn't include one in your picture.

heb


----------



## sprosinac

nice pencil collection !


----------



## 3366carlos

I only like 0.5mm mechanical pencils, 0.3 is even better but breaks too easily.


----------



## timevapor

My vote goes to the Kuru Toga Roulette by Uni. It looks great and the mechanical rotation is pretty legit. If you pair the mechanics with diamond infused lead, it's a tremendous combination for writing or drawing; even for someone heavy handed.

Materials: Aluminum, plastic, rubber
Lead sizes: 0.3mm, 0.5mm, 0.7mm,
Size: 14.6 cm in length, 0.98 cm in width
Weight: 27 grams

I pair mine with Zebra F-701 pen. It's not a match, but they're cousins perhaps. If anyone knows of a better pen pairing for the Roulette, let me know.


----------



## smmoskowitz

I'm not well versed on pencils, but the best I've ever owned is a TUL ($9). Good weight, great mechanism, and a rubberized coating for non-slip over time. Stainless instruments always slip in my hand don't balance well.


----------



## ccl127

Go w/ the Rotring 100%, I use mine daily, my favorite.


----------



## truep287

Love my Rotring 800.


----------



## nets

I use a pen and pencil Caran d'Ache from the 849 series.


----------



## Pimmsley




----------



## heb

nets said:


> I use a pen and pencil Caran d'Ache from the 849 series.
> 
> View attachment 14317589


I've been using this model a lot lately too. Perhaps the perfect ball point pen. Fortunately, I don't have arthritis in my hands so I don't have to write with a 3 inch diameter tree branch, so this one a perfect size for me.

heb


----------



## CaptainCustard

Same same. 

Ex Mech Eng, love FP, use BP, but if I need to take complex notes with sketches - I use a mechanical pencil.....

I cannot explain why - it just feels better.


----------



## FarmKid




----------



## xevious

^ I'm not a big fan of Parker outside of their fountain pens, but they have made some remarkably good ballpoints and mechanical pencils from time to time. The Vector was a bit overpriced when first released but later on it has become more reasonable. The Vector mechanical pencil is sharp looking... I just wish the tip was retractable. At least the lead advance mechanism works well. I've also read from some Jotter enthusiasts that the Jotter mechanical pencil (which probably shares parts with the Vector) is very reliable.


----------



## xevious

I'm not a big fan of most all gold writing instruments, but occasionally there are exceptions. The Montblanc Meisterstuck 84 series is one exception in the fountain pen realm. For mechanical pencils, I found something that's simply stunning to behold. The Kokuyo Mistral PS-102.























link







link

It's a "side-knock" mechanical pencil, which means squeezing causes the center to pivot or "bend" and trigger lead advancement. I have a few pencils like this, but the Mistral is super smooth. It feels as luxurious as it looks.


----------



## ProvideR

Beauty pen!


----------



## Melissakis

My pencil is a Rotring 400. I bought it in 1994 and and I've been using it since then. Apart from the wear of the color, it works flawlessly. The main reason for that is probably the fact that the whole mechanism is made of metal, something that even the top mainstream pencils today cannot claim. Back then I preferred the 0.5 width, now I wish it was 0.7.








\

This is the reason I recently bought the Pentel Graphgear 1000 0.7. If Rotring is a Porsche 911 Turbo, the Pentel is a Nissan GT-R. Cheaper, way more extravagant and equally, if not, more capable. I love the fact that it also has a retracting tip, but its aesthetics is too much for me. My daughter loved it from the first time and grabbed it from me.










I always say that I'll buy a Rotring 800 and never do, I just don't have the heart to retire my 400! I also can't decide which color, silver or black?


----------



## scuttle

timevapor said:


> My vote goes to the Kuru Toga Roulette by Uni. It looks great and the mechanical rotation is pretty legit. If you pair the mechanics with diamond infused lead, it's a tremendous combination for writing or drawing; even for someone heavy handed.


The rotation works enough for kanji and print but not cursive. And the clutch doesn't hold the lead tightly enough to stop wobble. Experienced pencil users rotate writing pencils themselves as they write automatically anyway. Which is the rotring 600 is bad for cursive, the hex body rotates poorly. Out of the 20 or so pencils I've tried I rate the pentel p203 and staedtler Japan 925 35 highest. Or for heavy handed writers, the orenz makes breaking leads almost impossible


----------



## Fynn2

Hey folks - I am the guy that started this thread 13 years ago. Holy cow a lot of things have changed - Including the fact that I have lost passwords to both my original Watchuseek account and the email associated with it. So here I am as Fynn2.

Lets start with a picture of a bunch of mechanical pencils that live on "the desk" or in "the drawer"










The Rotring 600 3in1 is my daily driver, with a blue ink, a red ink, and a 0.5 mm mechanical pencil option in a rotating mechanism. I am more of a management type than an engineering type these days and find that the ability to use both blue ink and red ink in my note taking is extremely useful. The 0.5 mm mechanical pencil comes in handy when I pretend to be an engineer again. Additionally, the fact that the business end is fully retractable is simply super practical. The Sharbo X was my go to until the Rotring 3in1 was released, and has the same basic featuures. The 0.7 mm option on the Sharbo X is my preferred size, but the Rotring is just the best multipen out there.

If you asked me to pick one mechanical pencil that would hold up to any use and abuse like a tank, and give no ground related to comfort or usability - I would pick the Pentel Graphgear 500 without hesitation. At ~ 5 $US it simply cannot be beat. My son is 20 something and a physics student, and has selected the Graphgear 500 as his "go to" despite the fact that I bought him both a Hexomatic and a Rotring 600.

The Rotring 600 mechanical pencils are my "go to" desk selection, partially due to the relationship I developed using one as my only writing implement in university ('93 to '98). The amazing part is that there is absolutely no difference between the original German version and the modern Japanese version. The only way I can tell them apart is the fact that the original has an old school pink eraser in it and the modern version has a white eraser (the original has a fully capped end, while the modern version has a round hole in the top that lets you see the eraser). That may disappoint some collectors or "grail hunters", but it makes my respect for the current iteration of the company significant. Buy from them with confidence as the experience absolutely the same.

The Retro 1951 Hexomatic and the Pentel Kerry trade places in my work bag depending on my mood. The ability to protect the tip makes them great knock-around options. The Hexomatic is a great mechanical pencil but suffers from not being the Rotring 600, and the retractable sleeve has a tendency to creep back into the body when I write. I suspect that this is related to the significant pressure I personally apply when writing. The Pentel Kerry is simply bombproof, don't let the plastic exterior construction fool you. Reliable and classy are the two words that come to mind.

Unfortunately, I have to put the Faber Castel TK and the Pentel S10 on the skip list. They are both usable, but underwhelming experiences with the general feel being plastic-y. Buy the Graphgear 500 instead - cheaper and a better experience.

The Staedtler Technico 2 mm lead holder is my preferred lead holder. Cheap and cheerful with a lead pointer in the cap - functionality at it's finest. Admittedly, I don't use a lead holder all that often anymore. My pencil drafting skills don't seem to be in as much demand as they were in the 90s.

I have also completely converted to Pentel Ain Stein lead. My preference for 0.7 mm lead is based on the pressure I apply when writing - most other 0.5 mm lead tends to snap almost constantly on me. Not so with Ain Stein - 0.5 mm Ain Stein lead holds up like a champion no matter how much abuse I give it.

That is the "13 years later update" folks. I'll try to check in again before the 20 year anniversary.

Cheers - Fynn(2)


----------



## agentdaffy007

Nice collection. I was looking to buy a Rotring 600 BP (old model) and happen to find one for sale along with a Rotring 600 MP as a pair. Now, I am interested in MP all over again after 2 decades of writing with BP and 1 decade of Fountain Pen use. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## agentdaffy007

And here we go. Love my Rotring 600 MP.


----------



## Arainach

Another Rotring fan here - though I seem to be in the minority who prefers 0.5mm...


----------



## dan360

Very late to the party here.....how does the Rotring rotating mechanism work, and is it reliable for a shop/field/office environment. 

FSE in power gen....


----------



## emerlin

I would like to join in albeit very tardy as well....

I have the Rotring Quattro and like it for daily use. I may have to get a 600. I do find myself using the Uni Jetstream Prime more - great ink. I have several Rotring pencils and love them! I would also recommend you check out the "automatic" Kura Toga Advance. They are really great on a daily basis. I am also a sucker for the Pilot Kerry and new wooden (ymmv) S30 automatic. r/mechanical pencils if a huge time suck if watchuseek is not enough! I am not sure if @Fynn2 agrees, but I recommend spending some time dialing in the lead you use. It can make a big difference depending on your use case. I am a note taker and like the Pentel Ain Stein .5 in B or 2B. Again - don't jump in too far...


----------



## sci

sci said:


> I use KOH-I-NOOR's, but mechanical lead holders 5201 and 5900 models (so called Versatils). I like 2.0mm, because you can write on a plain paper on soft surface without risk to tear it. The lead never breaks and the "consumption" of the lead is quite low. For everyday notes it is perfect and the 2.0mm (and thicker) pencils have very robust construction on the mechanics, I wasn't able to break any till now (even as a child in the school). The solid metal body seems well balanced and it is not necessary to add too much additional pressure (to HB and softer at least) to write comfortable.


And now 11 years after my post, still the same  Today on my desk with Koh-I-Noor 5201


----------



## GrouchoM

sci said:


> And now 11 years after my post, still the same  Today on my desk with Koh-I-Noor 5201
> View attachment 16152872


Strange calculator. I have an HP15C but yours isn't one of those.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sci

Yes, this is titanium cased SwissMicros DM-41L - a functional HP-41CX clone in HP-15C layout


----------



## Jacob’s Watches

Where do everyone go? No pencil love?


----------



## jpwatchme

+1 for Rotring!


----------



## jpwatchme




----------



## clarosec

Pardon me Fynn2, for not welcoming you back earlier! My wife is a mechanical engineer and has also moved on to more managerial roles, and so her need for the mech has declined. That being said we still have Staedtler and Pentel in the house. She never opted for a Rotring, but I might get her one anyway as she's always working things out on paper.

For my part, I am a non-engineer fan of the mech - so Jotter pencil, Parker 75 pencil, both in 0.5mm, Pilot Metropolitan in 0.5mm, and then my grandfather's Parker 51 clutch pencil in 0.9mm which is an absolute joy.


----------



## darry123

I used to own a Pilot Vanishing Point (mechanical pencil, not the fountain pen). The plastic part broke and the only listings I've been able to find on eBay have prices through the roof


----------



## JayBD

Why is there no adoration for the Lamy? There is the Lamy 2000, that fat hand-filling model which some like (I don't). I'm here to wax poetic about the Lamy CP1, an engineering marvel in yes, 0.7 mm. It is so elegant it belongs in a museum. For some reason it is the Lamy 2000 that is in the permanent exhibit at NY Museum of Modern Art, but I think the CP1 is even more astounding artistically. It also has a unique feature I've not seen elsewhere: the overengineered clip contains a spring mechanism. By pressing near the top of the clip (near the push. button pen top) like a fulcrum the bottom of the clip moves away from the pen body. Makes for ease of entry into a pocket, even a thick sport coat pocket. And it stays there! The all-metal innards are flawless. I've had the pen and pencil, purchase overseas, and used them for both for 40 years thus far. I keep them in a two-slot covered leather sheath so they are in excellent condition. You should look into the Lamy CP1. Like you, I abhor the 0.5mm so this fits the bill for me.

Good luck.


----------



## setch

I use a Faber-Castell mech pencil. It doesnt look like they still make it, but it has been very solid. I've had it for 7 or 8 years now and use it consistently. They have a number of interesting choices and the price point is not too bad.


----------

